# Heavy Metal Marines



## GMMStudios (Apr 1, 2008)

So I was working in the shop the other day when Don Felder and Sammy Hagar come in and are like "Hey, what are you doing painting those marines blue." 
"Oh" I said "I thought blue was pretty cool, you know?" 
"But that's not METAL!" He yells back, and they wail on their axes, a tune so heavy the paint comes out of the jars and makes a swirl of color in the air, before enveloping hte marines before me and settling. What was revealed after that ten minute guitar solo was a true heavy metal marine army, all it needs is a Lok Nar to fight.


PICS:

(Note that there is no true reflection save for a bit of true light bouncing off the model, all the reflection and dirt between the legs etc. is painted.)

Chaplain









Tac Squads:

























Dev Squad:









Assault Marines:

























To make it short and sweet, quoting what I wrote on my site:
"This is a 2000 point marine army fully finished and ready to go. The chapter is called the Sons of Traagyn, bearing the name of their home world, a place lost in a warp storm for many many years. The planet is much like our Venus, with purple acid rain storms and lime green seas of acid. The soil is 75% iron and rusts with what little oxygen is in the air. Due to the conditions of the planet, the Chapter had to fabricate new armor out of indiginous ore as ceramite just did not last. The armor still shows oxydation and tarnishes under the harsh conditions, but it does last. Out of pride for their homeworld they do not clean their armor save for the internals which they keep 100% functional.

The army has been painted using different aging and rust techniques and is really one of a kind when it comes to painted Marines. Each squad has different markings, and the Chapter symbol is a wing, representing the winged angel that is their homeworld that saved their chapter from doom in a warp storm millenia ago. Their bases have been painted as the rusty earth of their home planet, and the base rims are a very dark metallic color.

It contains the following:
(Note: Tac squads are 1 more than legal so you can switch options around)

Chaplain with jump pack, master crafted pistol and Rosarius

Tac Squad with 11 men including two flamers and a powerfist sarge.
Tac Squad with 11 men including Lascannon and Plasma gun and a powerfist sarge.
Tac Squad with 11 men including Lascannon and Plasma gun and a powerfist sarge.

Devastator squad with Sarge, 4 missle launchers and two bolter marines.

Assault squad with Powerfist sarge and two plasma pistols.
Assault squad with Powerfist sarge and two plasma pistols.
Assault squad with Powerfist sarge and two plasma pistols.

This equals out to around 2000 points and is a very solid list for fun or competitive play.

Tactics: assault squads and Chaplain head for objective with twin flamer unit. Two tac squads and Dev squad hang back and hold your own objective. Feel free to drop the Lascannon in each squad to make the army more assault oriented. Also twin flamers may not make it into the new codex, so there is an extra just in case. Flamers are great in 5th edition where more hits are better than single hits with AP2 or 3 because of all the cover."

If anyone has any questions on colors feel free to ask.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

They look like living statues. Actually quite a cool look, kudos.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Loved the intro. And the models looks amazing. Takes all the weathering on SM's I've seen to the next level.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## vandreadxx (Jun 30, 2008)

They look quite cool man!


----------



## GMMStudios (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Those are some freaking KICK ASS models man. KICK ASS!!!!!!!! YOU ROCK !!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Awesome stuff, as always! Certainly a unique take on Space Marines-- don't see too much weathered power armour floating around. Heads up on the army list, though-- squads cap out at ten, so you might want to shift the extra men in the Tactical Squads to the Devastator squad. That'll keep everything at ten-strong squads, which is more or less what you'll have to have in the new Codex anyway.


----------



## GMMStudios (Apr 1, 2008)

I noted that there are 11 there so you can take out a heavy or special and stay at ten.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy!

They look amazing bud. Definitely a unique take on painting marines. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

This is awesome! They look much more like hardened, awesome warriors than the average paint job, that's for sure!


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

rgw said:


> Loved the intro.


 seconded.

Man I just love the that color, great job as always!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic paint jobs. These really are awesome. Would be interested to see what the vehicles look like.

Do you plan to do a tutorial on how you painted them, as I would be very interested in learning some of the techniques?


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

those are some bad ass models. i really dig the extream weathered look


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet paint jobs on all of them they look old and battle worn


----------



## GMMStudios (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

As for paint:

Basecoat 50:50 scorched brown and reaper ancient bronze. Wash with 50:50 snot greenand enchanted blue. Do it again with a bit of skull white. Rust is painted on with thin layers and is a reaper orange color, cant remember the name. Eyes are hawk turquoise and the base rims are scorched metal.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Very sexy Space Marines, makes a change from the usual approach and a welcome and well painted one!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

awsome weathering on thos Marines mate! what, IMO, would look better, would be if you put some of the Armour colour on the heavy weapons to give them more of a linked feeling.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look fucking amassing, love them


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

I declare there needs to be a tutorialk::victory:


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks outstanding man, great job.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

great work with the paint by the way im just curious what was the song called? if you dont know doesnt matter


----------

